# Passport hold by the Dubai police for over a month what to do?



## fulanita (Aug 26, 2016)

My passport was hold by the Dubai police over a month ago following an arrest for almost 2 days for being intoxicated in public and being aggressive, i can't afford a lawyer and the police don't give any answer everytime i go to check the status of my case, so far they said it is now with the prosecutor and that he will decided. 

The worst is that i don't remember anything of what i am being accused of i woke up at police station after 5hrs of blackout, i am concerned that my drink was spike (don't know if that will help with the police) since i didn't drink that much they took blood sample and alcohol test as soon as i woke up. 

What can i do and what should i expect from their laws?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If it's gone to prosecution, then there's not much you can do. Even if your drink was spiked, sadly not much you can do and to say anything about that, they 'could' just say you were taking drugs, which would make it even worse - a friends drink was spiked in the past.

Do you have an alcohol license? As this can help.

If not, you're drinking illegally without a license. Being drunk in public is illegal.

The punishments are 1-6 months in prison and a fine. They rarely deport people for these crimes.


----------



## fulanita (Aug 26, 2016)

No, i don't have a license! I was at a club!
Will they give me jail time just like that or its just an option? Or its definitely jail time and fine or just the fine?
Should i involve my embassy in this? The laws here are really weird!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You need to get a copy of your statement translated and also get a copy of your police file, providing you know the case number you can get it. No point in worrying about things you can't change. The fine for no alcohol license is 1-2,000, the "being drunk in a public place" can be anything from a fine to a 1-2 month, you will be able to appeal it though if it's jail time.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Zero point involving the embassy, as there's nothing they can do. As far as they're concerned, you've broken the law by a. consuming alcohol without a license and b. being drunk in public. 

The sentence you'll get, purely depends who is sitting in the chair on the day, what mood they're in and IF they decide to make an example of you.


----------



## UKFlier (Jan 18, 2012)

Are you a UAE national? (judging on your profile) If not maybe give your embassy a call, sometimes they will be able to point you in the direction of someone who can give some solid legal advice (possible pro bono lawyer consultation) Although, drunk in public is a tough one and you may need to stick it out and accept the punishment


----------

